# Wii's Virtual Console Collection



## McMurphy (Mar 1, 2008)

For those of you interested in the game downloads for Wii's virtual console, what games have you downloaded?

For myself, (being an absolute NES boy), I have downloaded the original Castlevania, Ninja Gaiden II, and Super Mario Bros. 3.


----------

